# Kindle email not delivering document



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I was attempting to email a mobi book to my kindle to get it into the cloud and so I didn't need to plug my kindle in. Amazon refused it and I can't figure out why. Asking here before I either give in and read it off the cloud or contact amazon.

It's a mobi book that is 9.3MB. Smaller than the required 50 MB limit, it is a mobi, and it won't send. Any other limitations I don't know about?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you approve the sender's email at Amazon?


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, I've sent from that email before. 

Actually, I tried to send some to free.kindle.com today from another email that was approved that just didn't go through (those were from a website so I didn't see any error messages.) I was having issues with that a bunch today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuttle said:


> I was attempting to email a mobi book to my kindle to get it into the cloud and so I didn't need to plug my kindle in. Amazon refused it and I can't figure out why. Asking here before I either give in and read it off the cloud or contact amazon.
> 
> It's a mobi book that is 9.3MB. Smaller than the required 50 MB limit, it is a mobi, and it won't send. Any other limitations I don't know about?


I admit I don't use the email option much any more. Instead, I downloaded and installed 'Send To Kindle' to my computer. Once that's set up with your Amazon credentials it's even easier than emailing to get a file to your device.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle

I've never had a problem of a compatible file not going through with it.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I still use the email option because I'm a linux user . The windows version might work in wine (windows compatability software), but what works and doesn't work varies version to version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent a document in January that is still showing pending....

Have you tried re-sending a document that you know worked previously?  To see if there's a problem with the service?

Betsy


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Good idea. I'll have to do that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Any luck, Tuttle?

Betsy


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me of this again. I didn't complete all the tests I wanted (just all but one), but all of them have failed. I should probably contact CS and ask them why its not sending to my account when both of these emails are added to my accepted emails list and this is definitely my email for this kindle.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've gotten to that the website isn't working at delivering documents plus that there's something odd about this particular document. Don't know what. Must try to get it delivered some other way. Would prefer it in the cloud.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, also the deliveries by email are taking a long time, and they were really good about that, where I talked to CS because I thought it was broken, but while talking it delivered, and they were immediately using that to figure out what was making it go so slow.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I've sent things via email hundreds of times, but recently it has sometimes not worked and sometimes taken a long time. For example, the other day I emailed something, nothing showed up, then I used SendToKindle, and that doc showed up, and later both showed up.

It's one of those things that I'd like to resolve, but it's a lot less work to just use SendToKindle. I realize that may not be an option for you.


----------

